# Thailand -- need to carry passports all the time?



## Cathyb (Dec 21, 2006)

We will be traveling 4 weeks in Thailand from Bangkok to Phuket -- do we need to carry our passports on our 'person' at all tilmes?  I am thinking the strap around my neck with the packet on it -- and the hot weather.

Also is it necessary to 'hide' your money in belts or things like that?  We took two trips to Europe with a Professor once and this was training we had there.  Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## PeelBoy (Dec 22, 2006)

*Precaution necessary*

You need a passport to travel to Thailand, but once in Thailand, you don't have to bring it with you all the time.  Every time I am overseas, of course including Thailand, I would carry my passport, plastics, air ticket and cash in a money belt.  I don't like the neck thing.  Thailand is very hot, so the money belt won't be comfortable.  Hotel safes are convenient and of course safe.  Carrying everything underneath in public transportation is like common sense.

The local police don't bother you at all, unless you have drugs.  Remember the movie Tropical Palace.


----------



## PLL (Dec 27, 2006)

We had no problems with our purses or wallets, but we were also careful and kept to main streets.  I also took the sky rail by myself one afternoon.    Just beware of pick pockets in crowded places or when people or milling around.  Someone tried unsuccessfully  to pickpocket my daughter at the weekend market but fortunately she was aware this could happen and was already on the lookout and he wasn't very good.


----------

